# New pictures of Wanda



## hphorses (Feb 16, 2010)

I posted some when she was a young pup, she sure is good with her Goats, even the news ones, she greeted them with exuberance, maybve a bit much licking lol but she loves them! She is patroling at night and so far doing a wonderful job for a pup and doing I am sure more then expected from a pup. 

















She looks a little dsad in the pictures because I was shooing her away so I could get pictures! She is awesome! she's very people friendly but I remember one of you saying that you like to see them come for a vist when you are there and be happy to go back to their goats when you leave and she is that... we can even leave the gate open while we are busy and she has no interest in walking through it!

Tara


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is growing very well. I love the color on her face...those brown eyes are so sweet looking.  

It's great that she's bonded with her goats too, that in itself shows just how well she's growing up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a real nice looking girl..... I love.... that she is working out well.. with the goaties..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## hphorses (Feb 16, 2010)

She is working very well with her goats, exceptionally I think! but don't get me wrong we have had a few puppy behaviors to deal with... like one goat she thought was a play buddy! but thanks to the book someone on here sudjuested I get right away saved our butts on that LOL, not to mention just knowing dogs a bit has helped I am sure, I have kept her in toys even when she guts them, just pick up the guts and get her a new stuffy LOL, but mainly just giving her things to do so she didn't think about playing with her goat "buddy" got her out of that habit before it came a habit! 

She loves her goats and I don't think she would take to lightly to being taken away from them at this point in time!. She needs to be spayed but we need to wait until spring now as it is too cold for her to be out with her goats after surgery and my vet suggested waiting so that's what we are doing!

Tara


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Yeah... I'd wait to ...to get her spayed....great thinking.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

hphorses said:


> She is working very well with her goats, exceptionally I think! but don't get me wrong we have had a few puppy behaviors to deal with... like one goat she thought was a play buddy! but thanks to the book someone on here sudjuested I get right away saved our butts on that LOL, not to mention just knowing dogs a bit has helped I am sure, I have kept her in toys even when she guts them, just pick up the guts and get her a new stuffy LOL, but mainly just giving her things to do so she didn't think about playing with her goat "buddy" got her out of that habit before it came a habit!
> 
> Tara


Do you remember what book that was? I'm thinking about getting a LGD but want to read up on them first. 

Thanks


----------

